# My First TT



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I have been a member here for about a week now but I have been reading the forum for a while whilst looking for a TT.

I finally bought one on Sunday. It was actually thanks to this forum that I now have it as I saw it in the for sale section. The car in question used to belong to Simon (121SC).

Its a 2001 225 TTC Quattro in black with black leather interior and 18" RS4 9 spoke alloys (see the pic below). I love it, cheers simon.

Just wanted to introduce myself as I'm sure I will be on here asking advice and posting pics of my car. In fact I have already posted in the Mk1 section about a problem with the interior boot light (small problem still love the car).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
PS did you by any chance used to own a Golf 25th anni :?:


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a mk3 Anniversary, now its for sale!

PS sorry about the size!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice is it a 8 or 16v :?:


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

It's an 8v. The picture was taken at VW Festival in Leeds 2 years ago.

Anyone know if there are any TT meets in the North East on a regular basis?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

robanniversary said:


> It's an 8v. The picture was taken at VW Festival in Leeds 2 years ago.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any TT meets in the North East on a regular basis?


Hi, I recently joined the TTOC, and am awaiting the 1st meet also. I'm from Sunderland. Where r u from?


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in Seaham, but my GF is from Sunderland. Next time there is a meeting on we could mabye have a look along? Even thought I said I was done with modding cars and the car scene, the new car has given me a second wind!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

robanniversary said:


> I live in Seaham, but my GF is from Sunderland. Next time there is a meeting on we could mabye have a look along? Even thought I said I was done with modding cars and the car scene, the new car has given me a second wind!


My TT is as how god made her..........................if it aint broke, don't fix it I say!


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't think I will go mad with the mods, maybe a V6 valance, aero style wipers and a cup holder after I went to McDonald's today and had no where to put my drink!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

robanniversary said:


> Don't think I will go mad with the mods, maybe a V6 valance, aero style wipers and a cup holder after I went to McDonald's today and had no where to put my drink!


Haha..good idea!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry new TTOC policy ,nobody from south of the Tyne allowed :lol: :lol: :lol: Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome... nice to see the mod list already growing


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 The Forum! 8)


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

Cheers guys and gals for the warm welcome. Better than some forums I would rather not mention!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robanniversary said:


> Cheers guys and gals for the warm welcome. Better than some forums I would rather not mention!


Come on spill the beans :wink:


----------

